# Alienskin Blow Up 3



## writingwithlight (Mar 15, 2012)

Is anyone using Alienskin Blow Up 3 and is it worth the buy? I've had some prints done on 44x60 which looked pretty good. Just wondering if using Blow Up would make the large prints even better as they advertise.


----------



## ann (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't they have a free trial version? Give it a good. 

I use a product from ONOne which is very good.  It is called Genuine Fractals,  altho, i believe they have changed the name with their lastest version of software.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 16, 2012)

Genuine Fractals has been THEE name for digital image enlargement for as long as I can remember.  Although, from what I can tell (via the grapevine, not actual use) is that other software (Photoshop CS, for example) has largely caught up to them.


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Big Mike! I downloaded a trial of the plug in. It's now called Perfect Resize 7. Works great!


----------

